# ashWebserv



## jdoglike (Mar 6, 2006)

that was a process that was taking alot of my cpu usage up what is it and is ok that i ended it cause everything seemed to go faster once i got rid of it.


----------



## rahving (Mar 6, 2006)

People could read your babble a lot easier if you used periods, commas...something.


----------



## jdoglike (Mar 6, 2006)

ok im sorry here is what i ment to say. AshwebServ was a process running on my computer. It was taking up like 30 or 40 percent of my cpu usage so i ended the process and everything then ran faster. what was the process there for and is it ok that i got rid of it.


----------



## bigsaucybob (Mar 6, 2006)

yea i have the same thing. it comes with avast antivirus and i beleive its wat is connecting it to the internet for downloading updates.


----------

